# Remington 700



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Picked up a Remington 700 in trade this past weekend had to take it to get the other couple items I wanted. Looking to see if anyone knows the value. It is a straight 700 no letters after it’s in .204 so varmint gun black synthetic stock. Currently has a scope on it for longer range it’s a Busnell dusk to dawn Banner box had price tag of $160 for scope. Gun also has an anti vibration rubber ring about 4 inches from the muzzle. I’ve searched online and haven’t found anything matching. Hopefully the experts on here can help


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m no expert on Rem 700 but I suspect the demand for “Remington” Remingtons is going to go up. Right now I would say any hi condition 700 would start at $600. Seems like varmit and big magnums are the most in demand. Also the older ADL, BDL and others with wood & blue.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The rifle brand new sells for $579.00. Scope..well..no worth to me. The harmonics damper.. snake oil. Drm50 is being generous but I'd say $400.00 used.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve already seen the “ end of Remington Syndrome” taking affect. I can’t believe the prices being paid for Remington guns. I’m no fan of Rems wares after WW2. It’s happened with Marlin, Winchester and Savage. Remington was always what you bought if you couldn’t afford a Winchester. Who would have thought that Savage would be the leader in BA rifle sales and Mossberg last man standing in pump shotguns. They didn’t get any better they just won the race to the bottom. The same thing has gone on with S&W, Colt & Ruger. 
There is a point in the evolution of a certain model, that marks the end of improvement. From that point on its Bean Counters figuring ways to cheapen production. The big one is man hours, cheaper materials are second. 
I doubt the 700 series will be a serious contender for who ever got the rights. There are to many BA rifles on the market. The new generation want the futuristic looking Mad Max stuff. The discriminating
hunters and collectors will have a large pool of the old model guns to buy from. I’m already hearing the hucksters saying they don’t make these anymore. 
There will be a period Remington guns will bring premium prices. Then like pre 64 Wins the prices will fall. Us old dudes that bought them are getting thin.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There's still a limited few of us left that want or own quality rifles. I have to agree the Remington's have gone the bean counter route. The new ones can't replace the old BDL's and ADL's in either quality or performance. The Winchesters have done just that, built a better quality and performing rifle all in one package. Some still wanting the ol pre 64 Mod 70, without clue the new ones surpassed that old stick many moons ago. Everything you could possibly do to improve performance is already done at the factory, but the nostalgia is just not there. So I guess my Southgate Weatherby "Made in Germany" will be surpassed by the new mods..? I don't think so. Black plastic and duracoat finishes are the trend I guess.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Two years and one month ago I had 65 center fire rifles. Newest I had were Ruger #1s and #3s. When got stoved up I started selling them off, now down to around 25. I had many more than 65, but many were just passing through, had no intention of keeping them. I have never had a 700 in keepers. I have a 722 in 222 I haven’t offed yet and a 1100LT 20g. both those piggies going to market. I have a 1873 Rem Rolling Block, Rem #8 & #141 both .35 Rem that are staying in family. That’s the end of Rems.
In years following WW2 there were many imports built on Mauser design that were nicer rifles than Rem series 712-722-725-700. The old Rem 30S was one. Rem employed mass production to put cost down with stamped parts and tubular construction of BA rifles. That doomed Milled parts. 
There is no reason with modern steels and synthetic stock materials that a more out of the box accurate rifle can be built. It’s kinda like PO Ackleys articles on strength of Jap Arisaka action. Who cares? Who would want to spend money on building a rifle on Jap action? A lot of the new stuff is probably better technically than the classics. The Rem 700s enjoyed a market with not much in the way of competition from US manf for several years. When Win went down we bought Ruger 77s if we couldn’t find good used pre 64-M70s.


----------

